# Wie bekomme ich Musik auf meine homepage?



## Eldario (27. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe das ich mich im richtigen Forumbereich befinde. Habe mich endlich mal getraut, eine homepage zu gestalten, was mir auch bis jetzt gut gelungen ist. Ich möchte nun aber 
eine bischen Hintergrundmusik haben, wenn sich meine Seite öffnet. Einige *-mid Dateien habe ich mir schon abgeloadet, was muss ich machen um sie in meine hp einzubinden?
Vielen Dank schon im voraus für Tipps und Hilfestellungen.

MfG
Eldario


----------



## saschaf (27. Oktober 2004)

Hier lesen: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/dateiweit/hintergrundmusik.htm

Obwohl ich von Hintergrundmusik nicht viel halte.


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. Oktober 2004)

> Obwohl ich von Hintergrundmusik nicht viel halte.


Dazu noch kurz etwas: Eldario, ich gratuliere dir zu deiner ersten Homepage. Allerdings ist es am Anfang oft so, dass man einfach zu viel auf seiner Seite haben will (ging mir genauso) - Musik ist wirklich etwas vollkommen überflüssiges, die meisten Menschen hören während des Surfens Musik, und wenn da plötzlich komische Zwischentöne reinklingen, nervt das nur. Also überleg's dir gut, ob dir das die Mühe wert ist, schliesslich ist deine Seite (hoffentlich) auch ohne Musik interessant genug.


----------



## Eldario (27. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort,
vieleicht habt Ihr ja recht mit euren Einwänden, jetzt ist es es mal eine Spielerei von mir, sehe und höre mir an was ich fabriziert habe und bleibe vieleicht gar nicht dabei 
Grüsse
Eldario


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Oktober 2004)

Eine Alternative wäre ein schön eingebauter Flash Musik Player (vorzugsweise in einer Flash-Homepage). Aber Hintergrundmusik ohne Auswahlmöglichkeit zum Abschalten ist eher nervig und hält mich jedesmal davon ab, eine Seite länger als 1 Sekunde lang zu betrachten.


----------

